# Dehaan shotguns



## BigDaddy

http://www.dhshotguns.com/

Does anybody know anything about Dehaan shotguns from Rigby, ID?

A couple of weeks ago, our local Delta Waterfowl chapter gave away a couple of Armsco shotguns. I liked the fit and looks of these shotguns, so I started doing some homework. Evidently these shotguns are manufactured by Huglu in Turkey and imported into the US by a company called Armsco.

I was surfing the gun message boards looking for information on Huglu, and came across some posts about Dehaan shotguns. I gather that Dehaan imports shotguns directly from Huglu, dresses them up, and sells them direct to customers in the US. Check out the URL above, and you will see that these are nice looking shotguns at decent prices.

Even though Dehaan offers a 7-day money-back guarantee, I hesitate to buy an O/U that I haven't picked up and looked over. Does anybody own a Dehaan? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## DeltaBoy

BigDaddy,

Are you going to buy an over/under this year? It's a nice gun, just haven't heard any reports on the gun, price, field testing, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## samwell7mm

I don't know too much about the DeHaan shotguns but I do know a lot about the Huglu's. They look nice and they don't cost too much, but I don't like them. I used to have a lot of them but now I only have one. I think they are built to be more of a trap/skeet/dove hunting gun, because I didn't start having problems with them untill I started shooting high-brass shells. Once I started having problems, I had LOTS of them. Sometimes both barrels would fire at one time, sometimes neither would fire. The safety/barrel selector switch didn't work too well. Firing pins broke before 100 rounds. The ejectors weren't to reliable also. The metal finish isn't exactly blueing but more like painted metal. The wood felt more like plastic. They are heavier than other shotguns. But maybe I just had bad luck with them!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Dehann looks like a nice gun. Great prices... I would like to pick one up before I bought it though.


----------



## BigDaddy

DeltaBoy,

Yes, I am thinking about buying an O/U this fall, although I am on a budget. I have gone up and down the gun racks at sporting goods stores, and I kept track of those that fit me well. All of them have the same length of pull and drop at comb as the Huglu.

By the way, check out this site: http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/index.php

There is a Gun Opinions message board where folks have reviewed different shotguns. I even found a few on the Dehaan. I wish that I could find somebody in ND that had one that I could actually pick up and examine.

Later.


----------



## Bobm

I've had lots of over unders over the years and you get what you pay for like anything else. Inexpensive shot guns are usaully too heavy for upland although that can be an advantage for a big person or if your in a duck blind, they usually also have poor wood to metal fit. IF you do a lot of upland I would not buy that gun and look at a used Berreta, Browning or a Ruger( ruger is heavy in a 12 but a real nice twenty). All are good guns well made and well fitted. Another real well made over under is the old Ithicas which are really SKBs, I have had one for over thirty years shot the hell out of it and cannot tell any signs of wear. The current SKB 505 ( Japanese) and Lanber's(spanish) are the best buy for under 1000.00 in a new gun, both are well made with no frills, also look at the Marrochi Avanza. There are very clean used ones on the market down here for the 8-900 dollar range at certain times of the year. Usually right before Christmas and anytime after hunting season is over until early summer. I always buy my guns used because most people don't even begin to shoot enough to wear a well made gun out. If you want a real good buy in a side by side look at Ugartecha,(Aspen outfitting). My point is I would be a lot happier with a better quality gun and would save until I could afford it and if its used it might not cost anymore. I found it telling that their web site talks about all the spare parts on hand and how you might want to repair it your self. I( have no experience with huglu but I do with every other one I've mentioned.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Bob, have you ever used a side by side for a decent amount of time? I have been considering a double barrelled gun and think the side by sides look "old-school". Am thinking about purchasing a used one from a local shop..............just looking for your opinion on the matter!


----------



## Bobm

sxs's are all I shoot anymore for the last twenty years or so anyway. They are better balanced, simple and give you the option of two chokes with double trigger models being the best choice, for that purpose. Most overunders are single selective triggers and I couldn't ever get the hang of those although I'm sure it can be done. Over unders supposedly are more precise to point for competition like trap but I hunt and the clays I shoot are purely to be a better hunter. Mine is choked cylinder and lite modified in 12 guage 27 inch barrells. I also have an old Ithica model 100 that I've had for thirty years I don't shoot it much anymore but carry it as a backup gun its a single trigger gun imp/ mod 26inch 12 guage. Its very well made and a good buy if you can find one.
Mines a ugartecha ( spanish) and they are available from Aspen out fitting or on the used market. There were a lot of them imported under the Parker Hale name. They are the best buy on the side by side market and can be found in gun shops for between 300-700 bucks. I wouldn't sell mine for anything. Watch out there are a lot of old doubles that are worn out on the market but there are also a lot of old nice ones that were made in america like Savage - Fox which are OK guns for the money.


----------

